# [Error Compilacion] gcc-4.3.2-r3 :(

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Estoy haciendo un emerge -uDN world a mi sistema, y despues de actualizar muchas cosas llego a la parte de la actualizacion/instalacion de gcc-4.3.2-r3 y no se pudo completar porque salio el siguiente error  :Sad:  por mas que busco solucion no la encuentro  :Sad: ...

alguna idea ??

Las uses que marca GCC

```
shell# emerge -vp gcc

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB
```

Error compilacion

```
shell# emerge gcc

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21780: error: ‘\353’ parásito en el programa

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21780: error: ‘\354’ parásito en el programa

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21780: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before numeric constant

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21781: error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘}’ token

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21881:2: aviso: "/*" dentro de un comentario

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21900:1: aviso: "/*" dentro de un comentario

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c: En la función ‘ix86_register_move_cost’:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21915: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘inline_secondary_memory_needed’

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:21919: aviso: declaración implícita de la función ‘inline_memory_move_cost’

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c: En el nivel principal:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:25346: error: ‘ix86_vectorize_builtin_conversion’ no se declaró aquí (no en una función)

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/gcc/config/i386/i386.c:25346: error: ‘ix86_builtin_reciprocal’ no se declaró aquí (no en una función)

make[3]: *** [i386.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build'

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 4889:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 5415:  Called gcc_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3113:  Called gcc_do_make

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2903:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'
```

Mi Kernel

```
shell# uname -r

2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

```
shell# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-64-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 27 Jul 2009 15:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /var/bind /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="es_MX.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 arts ati berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cpufreq cpus cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dvd dvdr dvdread edsfam emboss encode esd evo fbcon file-icons firefox fontconfig fortran gdbm gif gmedia gnome gpm gsd gstreamer gtk hal hdri iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kerberos ldap mad menu-plugins midi mikmod minimal mmx mozilla-firefox mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php5 png pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff trash-plugin truetype unicode usb vorbis wmp wmv xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Gracas por su ayuda de antemano :d

bye bye

----------

## Txema

¿Seguro que ese es el primer error? porque parece como si el archivo estuviera defectuoso, prueba a borrarlo de distfiles y te lo bajas de nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Seguro que ese es el primer error? porque parece como si el archivo estuviera defectuoso, prueba a borrarlo de distfiles y te lo bajas de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Ya ralize:

```
shell# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/gcc*

shell# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/boost*
```

Despues re-emergi:

```
shell# emerge -uDN world
```

Y me dio el siguiente error al intentar compilarse el gcc-4.3.2-r3 ahora  :Sad: ...

```
checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4889:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5415:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3109:  Called gcc_do_configure

 *             environment, line 2822:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to run configure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## Txema

Qué error más raro... pega la salida de config.log como te sugiere, y quizás el build.log también sirva.

Supongo que hasta ahora gcc te habrá estado funcionando sin problemas, ¿no?

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Qué error más raro... pega la salida de config.log como te sugiere, y quizás el build.log también sirva.
> 
> Supongo que hasta ahora gcc te habrá estado funcionando sin problemas, ¿no?

 

Asi es  :Sad: , aqui esta el contenido del /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/config.log, esta algo largo :S

```

hostname = shinigami

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Sat Jul 4 19:21:43 CDT 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-helpers

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1505: checking build system type

configure:1523: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1558: checking host system type

configure:1572: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1580: checking target system type

configure:1594: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1637: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1692: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:1703: checking whether ln works

configure:1725: result: yes

configure:1729: checking whether ln -s works

configure:1733: result: yes

configure:2847: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2863: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2873: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3155: checking for C compiler version

configure:3158: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3161: $? = 0

configure:3163: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)

configure:3166: $? = 0

configure:3168: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:3171: $? = 1

configure:3194: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3197: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'const' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'const' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'const' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'nothrow' attribute

<built-in>:0: error: wrong number of arguments specified for 'const' attribute

## Y continua repitiendose el mismo error, con variantes leves :S
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Has modificado las variables CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS (o CHOST) recientemente?

Pega tu make.conf por favor.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Has modificado las variables CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS (o CHOST) recientemente?
> 
> Pega tu make.conf por favor.
> 
> Salud!

 

Para nada, claramente el manual de instalacion de gentoo recomienda no se le ande moviendo al make.conf y menos a las CHOST, CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS, solo y unicamente cuando se esta instalando el Gentoo.

Por lo tanto, solo y unicamente les he movido cuando instale Gentoo.

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="xcb gsd mozilla-firefox firefox mysql apache2 php5 minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs hdri -jbig jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib perl nls python -debug -doc startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq"

#USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gnome gtk hal X"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   Has modificado las variables CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS (o CHOST) recientemente?
> 
> Pega tu make.conf por favor.
> 
> Salud! 
> ...

 

Que pasa si cambias athlon64 por k8? Tengo un par de AMD Athlon 64 y Semprom y no recuerdo haber usado athlon64 nunca en march (y por eso es que te preguntaba al respecto):

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
```

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Que pasa si cambias athlon64 por k8? Tengo un par de AMD Athlon 64 y Semprom y no recuerdo haber usado athlon64 nunca en march (y por eso es que te preguntaba al respecto):
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"
> ```
> ...

 

Bueno yo habia puesto athlon64 porque lo lei por hay en internet que lo recomendaban para mi AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64, pero si cambio el -march de athlon64 ha k8, no tendria problemas futuros o de inestabilidad ??...

En caso que lo haga, aparte de modificar el -march=k8 -O2 -pipe, que mas necesito hacer ??? algun comando en portage o algo mas que se supone deberia hacer??

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/AMD#Turion64_.2F_X2_.2F_Ultra

¿Problemas de estabilidad? No veo por que, mientras no cambies el chost, cambiar de cflags cambia el set de instrucciones para el que se optimizará el código, pero estarías cambiando de un cflag incorrecto al correcto así que si no hay problemas de estabilidad hasta ahora, poner march K8 no puede mas que ayudar.

Y no hace falta hacer nada mas. Con el paso del tiempo todo se irá actualizando solo (aun que siempre se puede acelerar el proceso con un emerge -e world).

Salud!

**EDITO**

COn tu versión de GCC, también podrías usar march=native para que se autodetecte el set de instrucciones durante la compilación. El resultado final sería el mismo que usar march=k8.

----------

## gringo

k8 == athlon64 == opteron, no hay diferencia alguna entre estos targets que yo sepa, todos corresponden a la primera generación de micros de 64 bits, sin sse3 y con cachés mas pequeñas.

déjanos ver un gcc -v y un gcc-config -l pls.

Si alguien quiere saber que flags usaría -march=native con el nivel de optimización -O2 en su sistema podéis probar lo siguiente :

```
echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2   test.c -o test && rm test.c test 
```

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2   test.c -o test && rm test.c test 
> ```
> ...

 

Esa si que no se me había ocurrido. Me la agendo, gracias gringo.

Salud!

----------

